# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Saint Helena - A Remote Island

## Traveler

Find out how it is to live in one of the worlds most remote islands, and watch a couple of interesting videos as well.  

The Island of Saint Helena has a population of 7.637 people and is found in the Atlantic Ocean, midway between South America and Africa. 

Find out more about this Island in case you want to enrich your knowledge on remote places, and see what people say about their life there.
See how they get their provisions and the strategies needed on an island served by just one boat.  
Very different of course from the Islands we usually visit.


ANY COMMENTS OR THOUGHTS?

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

Hi
My Name is Ali. Hi to all of you.

Thanks
Ali

----------


## Ly Tong

OMG im shook for your commitment, it never crossed  my mind something like that could happen
---------------------------------------------------
magento 2 extensions work with magento free magento 2 extension download magento 2 product faq extension

----------


## Xeemcoll

One thing that would really make the difference

----------

